# Getting out of an Employment Visa...



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Can anyone clarify will I be able to exit the country when I entered with an employment visa without any probs and then re enter and start working for a diff company?? 

The company that I left has said they will not place an employment ban and know I am looking for a new job but are saying I must exit Dubai and re enter to start again.

Is this correct??


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Sara,

Have a look at this link from the Gulf News. 

Gulfnews: Ask the Law

It may also be worth your while contacting the Ministry of Labour for a definitive answer.

All the very best of luck.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Also check with the Dept of Naturalization and Residency, as it is also a visa related question.

Customer Services number (available 24 hour): +971 (0)4 3139999


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Sara,
> 
> Have a look at this link from the Gulf News.
> 
> ...


Thanks pasanada, had a look at that link but still unsure.. some people are saying that you automatically get a ban from immigrations but then others are saying that law was changed and it is now upto individual companies to decide. the company i left are assuring me there is no ban and are happy to give me a NOC. i am about to do a visa run to oman so i can come back and start working for a new company. if anyone knows what the current laws are would appreciate the heads up, i have been trying to call immigrations but been on hold for ridiculous amount of time and that is when i can get through...


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Unfortunately, labour law and visa regulations change so quickly, it is hard to give a definitive answer. 

Certainly wouldn't want to give you the wrong info to compound a shoddy experience


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Sara,

I also left my employer in Dubai due to problems, I didn't have a ban stamped in my passport. If your employer is willing to give you a NOC, then thats a gaurantee you will NOT be banned. However, I would always seek legal advice on these matters, online Forums are a good source of information but it's best to gain answers straight from the authorities as rules can and do change without prior notice! 

Ogri's suggestion is well worth trying.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I did manage to cancel the visa my wife was on (I was her sponsor), so that her residency visa being applied for by her company could be processed. This was done at DNRD without her having to leave the country


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Tee hee! No more threats from you then, Ogri!!!


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

You might not even need to leave the country. If your first employer is willing to give you a NOC, then you should be able to just apply for a visa transfer to your new employer.

The automatic ban applies when you don't get an NOC, which employers are not obligated to give. Thus when people change companies, some employers may refuse to give an NOC on the account that the person is leaving to work for a competitor.

This is my understanding anyway from reading the gulfnews link. I'd still follow Pasanada's advice and seek official advice.
Try also asking your prospective employer. They might have had experience in hiring people in similar situation as you.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> You might not even need to leave the country. If your first employer is willing to give you a NOC, then you should be able to just apply for a visa transfer to your new employer.
> 
> The automatic ban applies when you don't get an NOC, which employers are not obligated to give. Thus when people change companies, some employers may refuse to give an NOC on the account that the person is leaving to work for a competitor.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing! I'm pretty sure that there is no need to leave the country to transfer your sponsorship. But I agree with the others that it is best to confirm with DNRD before you do anything!


----------



## Shuja (May 29, 2008)

Sara,
You don't have to do a Visa run to Oman for a transfer in Employment Visa. If your old employer is willing to give you a Letter of No Objection, then your new employer would have to provide a copy of this NOC & pay 5000 Dhs to the Labor Department & that should suffice. Employers generally donot deduct 5000 Dhs from their new employees, but some companies might, hope your new employer do not fell into the later category! Good luck with the new position.


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Shuja said:


> Sara,
> You don't have to do a Visa run to Oman for a transfer in Employment Visa. If your old employer is willing to give you a Letter of No Objection, then your new employer would have to provide a copy of this NOC & pay 5000 Dhs to the Labor Department & that should suffice. Employers generally donot deduct 5000 Dhs from their new employees, but some companies might, hope your new employer do not fell into the later category! Good luck with the new position.


I believe this would be the case if I had already received my full residency and labour card which I have not. From what I understand the employment visa is really not much different to the visit visa, just that it is the beginning process of obtaining residency and allows you to begin working. I spoke to Immigrations this morning who confirmed that I must exit the country but can return whenever I like under visit visa and Im free to apply for work immediately. The lady also confirmed that I must give my previous employer my passport so that he can cancel the visa otherwise my new employer would not be able to sponser me as I would already be on the system. I really do hope this is the case, I am very worried that when I do my visa run to Oman on monday I may be stuck in Oman for 30days before being allowed to exit again (My aunt is adament she read this in the gulf news last week??????) However much resassurance I get I am still going to be very very nervous on monday through immigrations


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

sara81 said:


> I believe this would be the case if I had already received my full residency and labour card which I have not. From what I understand the employment visa is really not much different to the visit visa, just that it is the beginning process of obtaining residency and allows you to begin working. I spoke to Immigrations this morning who confirmed that I must exit the country but can return whenever I like under visit visa and Im free to apply for work immediately. The lady also confirmed that I must give my previous employer my passport so that he can cancel the visa otherwise my new employer would not be able to sponser me as I would already be on the system. I really do hope this is the case, I am very worried that when I do my visa run to Oman on monday I may be stuck in Oman for 30days before being allowed to exit again (My aunt is adament she read this in the gulf news last week??????) However much resassurance I get I am still going to be very very nervous on monday through immigrations


I believe your aunt was referring to the article in below thread. The regulation is intended for visitors seeking illegal employment, which has been mainly Filipinos. It may set your mind at ease if you get a formal letter from your new employer clearly stating that you've got definite employment waiting for you.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/10920-new-visa-rules.html

If the immigration officer's advice is to do a visa run, probably best to comply. On the bright side, there is a clear light at the end of the tunnel for you


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

glad to read that things are panning out....

sounds like things will be back on track in a few days...congrats!


----------

